# work piece hold down



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

So I got a Saburr Tooth disc for my angle grinder and I tried it out, it works great! My only problem is I need some way to hold my work piece steady. I was carving a bowl and it starts moving all over the place. I used a regular vice but that doesn't work to good. The jaws don't open wide enough, and I have to make sure I don't hit the metal. What do you use to hold your work piece still will working on it?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

What I call a "T-plate" 
It's made out of three pieces of plywood. The top one is about an 8" square. The vertical piece is two 4" by 8" by 3/4" thick pieces laminated together (1-1/2" thick), glued and screwed under the 8" top, across the center. You clamp the 4" piece in the front vise. You glue your work piece to the top using hot melt glue. Grind, carve, engrave or whatever, then cut the glue line apart and clean up.

Have one made out of metal also that's only 4" square on top. Use melted shellac as a glue on this one and to separate the finished piece I heat the plate with a torch to re-melt the shellac. Then you can clean up shellac residue with alcohol.

Some times I clamp a small piece in parallel jaw wooden screw clamps and then clamp the screw clamp in the vise.


----------

